
Show HN: Natural Language Earley Parser Algorithm in Python - amirouche
https://github.com/amirouche/python-earley-parser
======
erezsh
Hi, I also wrote an Earley parser in Python that creates parse-forests for
ambiguity.

Just in case you're interested in seeing another implementation:
[https://github.com/erezsh/lark/blob/master/lark/parsers/earl...](https://github.com/erezsh/lark/blob/master/lark/parsers/earley.py)

~~~
amirouche
indeed you project seems better I will add a direct link to you project!

tx!

------
lgessler
Is Earley's algorithm fruitfully used for any particular natural language and
task?

~~~
amirouche
If you have a grammar, it output parse trees of dependency relations and POS
tags. I write trees because it also handles ambiguities during the parse. A
sentence, can lead to several parse trees. Give me a sentence that has two
meaning in english I will try to build an example in english that displays the
properties of the output of the program.

I am wondering how to construct the grammar automatically.

